
Ask HN: Why dosen't HN have a search functionality? - hubatrix
Although it&#x27;s very handy, I know a simple google search can get me what I want on HN. But I would like to search for content inside HN. Which I think would be a nice thing to have. I understand that they want to keep it as minimal as possible but isn&#x27;t it an important functionality ?
======
cjbenedikt
There is - at bottom of page

